# Shaving



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Switched back to single blade razor. Less pressure. Pulling one direction mostly. Applying Nivea skin conditioner afterwards. Been doing this for about 5-6 weeks now. Razor rash has gone away.

What I would like to do is try an electric shaver. What brands,tips can you guys offer? I tried them like twenty yrs ago. Seemed like I could never get that smooth razor shave.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I prefer to be clean shaven, super smooth, no stubble. For me, the best shave is achieved in the shower. I wash my hair and face then brush my teeth and then shave. By the time I shave, my beard is pretty wet. I use Edge Gel and GIllett 4 or 5 blade razor. I get an awesome shave every time. Then I put on some Afta.

My wife bought me a whole kit by the Art of Shaving which is awesome. But that stuff is way too expensive or I'm way too poor to use regularly.

I hate electric razors. They take too long to achieve great results IMO. I guess a lot depends on your beard too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shaving? Isn't that something women do?

Before I was a man I used a phillips electric shaver, no razor burn to worry about, fast, no shaving cream but you don't get as close of a shave.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Shaving? Isn't that something women do?


Lmao


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Shaving? Isn't that something women do?
> 
> Before I was a man I used a phillips electric shaver, no razor burn to worry about, fast, no shaving cream but you don't get as close of a shave.


How did the surgery go?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I use a Braun series 3 wet-dry shaver and I get very good results. I haven't tried the others that they advertise because they are way out of my budget but I've been very happy with the one that I own.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Love a straight edge razor shave...Hot towel, the whole 9 yards. Never miss a place if I know they offer that service :thumbsup:
Been thinking of starting to use Double Edge razor at home with the shaving kit, but I don't think it will be happening until I retire, because it takes time especially when on the go... maybe just start using it on the weekends for now, when there is more time to mess with all that involved.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Not too many electric guys here. I'll have to do a google search.

And while I'm here. It' funny I'm back to a single blade razor. It seems to work as well as ones I've had with 2,3,4 blades. :blink:


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Back when I actually shaved on a regular basis, I used a double edge safety razor, a shaving brush, and shaving soap in a bowl or mug. That combo got me the best shave with the least irritation of anything short of a hot towel barber shave.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> It' funny I'm back to a single blade razor. It seems to work as well as ones I've had with 2,3,4 blades. :blink:


I haven't shaved since 1979, but back then the only major advantage of a multi-blade was that you were a bit less likely to sit down to breakfast with little tufts of toilet paper on your face.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Been using double bladed razors for a while. I scrape my face every 3 days or so cause I don't need to look beautiful for no one. Don't like what you see? Don't look. I can only get one shave out of them, sometimes I need two just to finish up it pulls so badly.

Dad got me some triple blade razors and these things are great. I can get a couple of weeks out of a razor. I treat them just like I treated the doubles. Same brand too.

Been using Barbasol foam forever. I think I've used 4 or 5 cans since I've been shaving. Goes forever. No aftershave lotion for me. Don't need it.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I tried several electric shavers at early age, & couldn't get them to cut without pain. Ended up with Gillette Edge cream, & Gillette Sensor 2 blade system. I used to buy the generic blades, but can now only find Gillette. 

I have always had a problem with ingrown hairs when I shave against the grain. My go to technique is to hold razor at a slant instead of cutting square. That way the cut is a slice instead of a dead pull. Angled cutterheads & router bits work on the same principal. Slicing is a much easier cut, so it don't pull the wisker out as far, & don't burry cut below skin as easily. It takes a little practice, but it works wonders for me!:thumbsup:

I'm with Leo on the every three day or so cut schedule. I'm just glad the "scruff look" in in vogue today!
Joe
Joe


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

There's a look? I just don't care is all.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

If I shave more than once a month there must be a special occasion coming up.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't touched a razor to my face since October of 2012. I've trimmed my beard a few times, but no shaving. Still have all my stuff just in case I feel the need to shave (probably not gonna happen anytime soon). I'm lucky, my wife likes the beard, my boss doesn't care, and I've never had anything but positive comments from customers.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

After this tread, today I went out and stopped at the Barber shop to if they still offer shaving service, unfortunately they don't, but he gave me a place I will try next week.

I miss the old good day growing up in Brooklyn, every Friday was like a ritual going to Barber shop and getting a nice shave in the morning, you would hang out and BS with the old timers, read the paper, someone will drop by with some swag :laughing:... Dammit, miss the good old days :thumbsup:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Other than the initial cost, traditional double blade razors are the cheapest/best shave possible. 
A little slower than a plastic razor, but not by much. I can be in an out in 5 minutes. Doesn't compare to a barber but its close.
First couple shaves were a little bloody.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

PatChap said:


> Other than the initial cost, traditional double blade razors are the cheapest/best shave possible.
> A little slower than a plastic razor, but not by much. I can be in an out in 5 minutes. Doesn't compare to a barber but its close.
> First couple shaves were a little bloody.


Why not use a cut throat?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My face has never seen any razor other than electric. I currently have three that were bought at different times. I had a nice cordless Norelco, but I think the battery is toast in that. I also have a cheap Norelco that cuts decently. Absolutely not as close of a shave, but my beard doesn't grow that fast anyway. If I wait too long, I have to shave on back to back days to get good results. Changing the blades once a year is very necessary also.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I wanted one, the woman was the buying it so I didn't get a choice. A real one is hard to find anyway, and more work to keep sharp. I just replace the blades on mine, very inexpensive 100 blades/$20.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Never got on to the electric razor. Shaving soap and brush with a double razor, water as hot as I can stand it, been doing that for years. I avoid the aerosol cans of shaving cream.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It seems the consensus Is leaning to razor. Which is pretty much what I've found researching it.

Single blade seems to be easiest on the skin. Will check out the ''brush'' thing.

Might pick up rechargeable/electric and try it out for in between shaves.

Like others said, I go to work with whiskers most days. If meeting new customers I'll try to shave. But one days worth of stubble could pass depending on the neighborhood. :whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Shoe, check out The Art Of Shaving, on line. They do have some nice products.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been "around the world" when it comes to shaving. My first was about 60 years ago.

My dad always used a Gillette double side razor with blades what could be "flipped" to gain a day or too.

I started with similar razor with the ultimate at the time (stainless steel) double edged Gillette blades. After that I tried all the "new" and "better" systems available. I did use a Braun foil razor from Germany the was heads above any other electric razor, but the floating multi-head Norelco razors were not too too bad. I always had a wet shave razor available for a good shave.

Since then, I have every possible blade system "gimmick" that Gillette comes up with and almost free razor that is incompatible with all of the systems with planned obsolescence.

I now am back to a basic Gillette Atra that is small, light and also trim and I can still get the blades and they are a dollar or two cheaper the the fancy models with pivoting, swivel blades powered by battery that shakes/vibrates them and does not allow any trimming to speak of. I use Nivea Shaving Gel after a good face wash and then do not need an after shave conditioner.

Somehow, there is something about a good shave that leaves yo fresh after being forced to look at yourself "eye to eye" in the mirror for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I use a electric beard trimmer. Either rock the stubble look or shave with a blade. I just buy a pack of name brand disposable's. One 12 pack will last a year or more. One small can of barbasol from the dollar store has lasted for over year maybe two.


----------

